
Nicolas Bourbaki: The Greatest Mathematician That Never Existed - godelski
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nicolas_Bourbaki
======
Kednicma
What's really frustrating is that Bourbaki's way of approaching set theory and
abstract algebra remains canon today. As a result, even though category theory
and modern mathematical logic are nearing their first centennials, folks are
still very hostile towards any reorganization of fundamental objects which
doesn't place sets on the bottom as the bedrock.

------
t0ughcritic
Feast your minds on this guy
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aryabhata](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aryabhata)

Notable ideas around 400CE: Explanation of lunar eclipse and solar eclipse,
rotation of Earth on its axis, reflection of light by moon, sinusoidal
functions, solution of single variable quadratic equation, value of π correct
to 4 decimal places, diameter of Earth, calculation of the length of sidereal
year Influenced

------
fmajid
What makes a mathematician great is discovering new theorems or fields of
mathematics, e.g. Galois inventing group theory.

All Bourbaki did was formalize, not break new ground.

~~~
m0llusk
That is a trivialization of what was at the time a great leap forward. War had
shattered the old schools which had promoted the idea that each application
had special methods and formulae which were fundamentally different from and
incompatible with each other. The idea that people from radically different
fields were all making similar use of the same concepts and could instead make
use of the same robustly generalized concepts and formulae was so radical that
it was necessary to hide behind a psuedonym because so many professionals felt
their careers were put at risk by these meddlesome mathematicians. Nicholas
Bourbaki took the mathematics of the time from something resembling magic
incantations into the modern world of reasoning from base principles.

